# Looking a decent tablet for around $130-$150



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm looking a decent tablet fro around $130 to $150 preferrably in a store so I can physically look at it and try it before buying it. Anyone have any suggestions?

Mainly looking for something that will let me install pretty much any ROM on it, Windows 8 for testing, etc. You can dual-boot tablets can't you?

So, anyone got any suggestions?

EDIT: Any thoughts on this one? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Visual-Land-Connect-Android-4.0-Internet-Tablet-7-Capacitive-Multi-Touch-Screen-8GB-Memory/20657458


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Cheapest quality tablet is the Kindle Fire, at $199. As for windoze 8... who gives a *.
I don't think there are any android tablets out there that can run windoze 8.


----------

